# Spanish at Okaloosa



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I heard the Spanish were finally starting to come in so I headed down and caught a couple. They aren't giants and they aren't very thick, but they were there. The water is pretty dirty and they were pretty much all caught following gotcha's up off the bottom.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Did you see any pompano caught? You need to come over here on one of your days off. Got some good fishing holes and an extra room so you don't have to make the long drive back.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Not while I was there, but they said they've been catching them a lot. I got a new phone and new number the other day I'll send it to you.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Good news on the spanish. Looking forward to their arrival in Pensacola.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

From what I was hearing pensacola pier piled up some Spanish yesterday


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i thought spanish showed up once the temps hit low 70's?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

With the warm weather this week, I bet they are going to be thick in the next weekend or two.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey i fish okaloosa island pier as well. great to hear the spanish are finally back after this loooooong cold spell. Any idea as to what time they like to hit or do they just school up and run by whenever? I've heard sunrise and evening but can anyone confirm?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunday they didn't start until around 5. But they weren't very thick


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

I fished the shoreline near the Okaloosa Pier yesterday. Got cut off by one nice Spanish. Can anyone give me some pointers on leaders? As soon as I put on a wire leader, I didn't get another hit. Should I just go with heavy mono?


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

I use 50lb Flourocarbon or 65lb mono leader works fairly well i like the flourocarbon better of course.

if a bluefish hits it it won't make a difference though lol


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

How long?.. Also, how do you rig up those bubble rigs?.. Put the bubble above a swivel, then the leader?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

afcopper15 said:


> How long?.. Also, how do you rig up those bubble rigs?.. Put the bubble above a swivel, then the leader?


single strand 17# wire is what i use most of the time, when they are super leader shy, I take a foot long piece of 60# sevenstrand uncoated wire and unravel it (you'll have 7 fine strands of wire) and use one strand for leader material, you can get away with some 30# flouro, but youre gonna get cut off occasionally.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

afcopper15 said:


> How long?.. Also, how do you rig up those bubble rigs?.. Put the bubble above a swivel, then the leader?




I'll put the bubble between 2 swivels on 1" of 30# mono or flouro, then I'll run 2' of leader from swivel behind bubble to straw or whatever lure you use.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I use somewhere around 2 feet of 50 pound mono


----------

